# My terri-bad sketches



## twolovers101 (Sep 17, 2012)

I'm working on getting better at drawing bettas... this one was really quick.. like... 5 minutes or so lol Some of my other ones are better... but I don't have pictures of them right now

Anyway, I was hoping a few of you would be guinea piggies for me and let me do some pencil sketches of your fishes (bear in mind that I am rather busy, so if you ask for one and don't get it for a while don't get upset)

Also, I don't have all my fancy drawing stuff with me as this is just kind of a side hobby that I do when I'm bored, so all I have to work with basically are mech pencils and ball point pens lol


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

This is great!!! And in only 5 minutes?? 

Mr.Grumpy will be your "Betta Pig"


----------



## twolovers101 (Sep 17, 2012)

Sure, I'll do him when I have a few minutes to spare


----------



## twolovers101 (Sep 17, 2012)

As a reference, this is the degree of work I'm capable of 
I'm REALLY out of practice xD


----------



## Fishybitty (Dec 29, 2012)

Well I think it looks cute!


----------



## Zoetrooper (Jan 11, 2013)

Pen sketches rarely work out for me, I think your little betta drawing is cute!


----------



## Aleu (Jan 18, 2013)

I think it came out really good. Thats good you can draw people. I cant  lol


----------



## twolovers101 (Sep 17, 2012)

Haha thanks guys  I'll be working on madmonahan's drawing later tonight ^^


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Rubin will gladly be another one of your guinea pigs if you want. You can pick from my albums.


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

Yes, so im going to need an order of one of those hats, Your work looks amazing.


----------



## Hershey (Sep 28, 2012)




----------



## twolovers101 (Sep 17, 2012)

eatmice2010 said:


> Yes, so im going to need an order of one of those hats, Your work looks amazing.


Aww thanks *blush* Yeah, the hat was really fun to work on xD

____________________________________________
My To Do list thus far:

Madmonahan
Rubinthebetta
Hershey

Will post again as soon as I have at least those three done ^^


----------



## Hershey (Sep 28, 2012)

You need to fly over here and teach me EVERYTHINGGG


----------



## twolovers101 (Sep 17, 2012)

*Yay!*

Alrighty!! I still don't know how to do this without using attachments so...

1) Mr. Grumpy (madmonahan)
2) Rubin (rubinthebetta)
3) Hershey (this one was the hardest by the way... odd perspectives are a bit tough for me lol)

Also I think I'll only be doing a max of three of these per day if other people want some, it took me an hour and a half to do all three lol.


----------



## Hershey (Sep 28, 2012)

Love it, thanks!

lol sorry about my camera angles. He never stays still at all.


----------



## twolovers101 (Sep 17, 2012)

Lol, it's not a problem, just gives me something new to improve on xD


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

Can i get one of July and if possible but you dont have to but can you put your hat in him  pleeeaaaasssssse


----------



## twolovers101 (Sep 17, 2012)

Sure! xD That sounds like fun lol.

You're first on my list for tomorrow then 

To Do List for 1/25/13

eatmice2010 (july + hat)


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

may i have one too, of indigo please.


----------



## twolovers101 (Sep 17, 2012)

of course  

One more slot open for tomorrow 

updated list:

eatmice2010
Indigo Betta


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

It is awesome!! Thank you so much!! :-D


----------



## twolovers101 (Sep 17, 2012)

You're welcome


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Thanks! It's amazing! I believe my new avatar will be the drawing. After all, it looks amazing!


----------

